# Smokey 19 months



## Delilah's_Human (Dec 31, 2010)

I only have this picture Ill try getting a new one or finding one of my older natural stack pictures as this one is half and half and only one leg was set


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Those were my dog's original markings. I wish she had kept them.
Nice name for a nice looking dog.


----------



## Delilah's_Human (Dec 31, 2010)

thanks yeah since getting her winter coat her colors changed too as she's has coloring on her shoulders, hips and more on her face too.



PaddyD said:


> Those were my dog's original markings. I wish she had kept them.
> Nice name for a nice looking dog.


----------



## Delilah's_Human (Dec 31, 2010)

here is a closed mouth head shot of her this past summer:


----------



## Delilah's_Human (Dec 31, 2010)

oh and here is a mouth open picture of her:


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Pretty dog. My dog's sire's name is Smokey.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

She is a very pretty girl!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Please resize your pictures before posting. The maximum size is 800 x 600. At least one of your pictures is twice that size.


----------



## Delilah's_Human (Dec 31, 2010)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Please resize your pictures before posting. The maximum size is 800 x 600. At least one of your pictures is twice that size.


 
sorry I normally do but I noticed that the pics resize into little boxes so I thought nothing of It Ill resize em ALL tonight when I get home.


----------

